# .::Bilder in den Hintergrund::.



## robinberger (22. Juni 2004)

Ich habe eien Frage, 
wie bekommt man die Bilder im Dreamweaver in den Hintergrund, sodass mann dreinschreiben kann? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine Frage beantworten!
mit freundlichen grüssen
robin


----------



## Howie (22. Juni 2004)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar in welchen Bezug du es meinst.
Wenn du es in einer Tabelle haben möchtest,  makierst du die Tabelle und im Eigenschaftsfenster auf HG-Bild gehen. Somit bindest du das Bild als Hintergrund ein. Allerdings nur im Bereich der Tabelle. Ist die Tabelle aber größer als das Bild, so wird das Bild wiederholt.  Möchtest du es  nur für eine Zelle haben, wieder anklicken und im Eigenschaftsfenster auf HG gehen. Somit hast du die Grafik eingebunden und kannst trotzdem darüber schreiben.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir die Frage beantworten.

Gruß Howie


----------



## robinberger (22. Juni 2004)

Danke, ich glaube wir meinen schon das selbe!
ich habe aber ein Problem bei mir hat es gar kein HG Feld?
mfg
robin


----------



## Coranor (22. Juni 2004)

Ein paar mehr Infos wären mal gar nicht schlecht, z.B. welche Dreamweaver Version Du benutzt, außerdem gibt es bei Dreamweaver auch eine Hilfe.

Hier die MX Version:







Man klicke auf das kleine Dreieck und es werden mehr Optionen eingeblendet:






Dann drückt man auf diesen Kreis, lässt die Maus gedrückt bis man mit dem Cursor über der Datei ist, die als Hintergrund festgelegt werden soll, alternativ kann man auch den Ordner anklicken.

Sei Dir aber gleich bewusst, dass die Tabellenzelle sich in ihrer Größe nicht an dem Hintergrundbild orientiert, sprich ist die Tabellenzelle kleiner, siehst Du nicht das ganze Bild, ist sie größer dürftes Du das Bild mehrfach sehen,...


----------



## robinberger (23. Juni 2004)

ich benütze den Dreamweaver mx 2004!
bei meinem gibts diese Eigenschaften gar nicht, es gibt sie scho aber nicht so wie auf deinen Bildern?
 Muss man zuerst etwas Anklicken(Zelle) oder wann erscheint dieses Eigenschaftenfenster?

mfg
robin


----------



## Coranor (23. Juni 2004)

Nutürlich muss man zuerst die Zelle anklicken, in der man das Bild als Hintergrund einfügen möchte. Wie sollte es sonst gehen?

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie Dreamweaver MX2004 aussieht, sprich worin der sich jetzt da unterscheidet. Ein Tipp ist aber auch immer die eigene Hilfe von Dreamweaver zu benutzen, hast da eigentlich mal zu Deinem Problem reingeschaut?

Ein anderer Weg, klick in die Zelle, wechsel dann in Ansicht auf Code, da sollte der Cursor jetzt an dem Punkt blinken, der zu Deiner Zelle gehört. Da sollte dann sowas stehen:

<td>...</td>

Und nun fügst Du im <td> tag einfach background="hier_kommt_der_name_des_bildes_inklusive_pfad_hin" ein, das sollte dann etwa so aussehen:

<td background="pics/bild01.jpg">...</td>

Falls Du damit nicht klarkommst, les Dich bei http://www.selfhtml.org ein (um den html-code zu verstehen) und schau mal in die Dreamweaver Hilfe, zu finden durch drücken von F1.


----------



## Howie (23. Juni 2004)

Kannst du irgenwie ein Bild von deiner Oberfläche zur Verfügung stellen. Denn kann man es sich mal anschauen und es vielleicht besser erklären.

Gruß Howie


----------

